# Balance, precision, handling, control... Sounds like a sports car? It's a chisel!



## sbryan55

Tom,

I am sure this is a great set of chisels. Lie-Nielsen only manufacturers and markets superior tools that are well worth every dime that they cost.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## FrankA

These will have to go on my maybe someday list. The only problem that it is a long list and a big MAYBE!!


----------



## mjlauro

The LN tools are by far the nicest I have ever used. I don't own these chisels yet and I stress yet. But I have 3 planes and a spokeshave and they are just the most enjoyable part of my shop time.


----------



## trifern

Thanks for the review Tom. These are on my list.


----------



## cajunpen

It's a shame - the nice tools always cost the most - but generally speaking are worth it.


----------



## ShannonRogers

I have these chisels as well, and I second everything Tom said. They are scary sharp right out of the box and I have had very little touch up work to do to the edges in the last few months since I bought them. The block plane is on my list next. My local Woodcraft has a March madness sale this weekend and I think that LN block plane may just be mine at 15% off!


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the review. I have a L-N block plane that is one of my favorite tools.


----------



## Sir_Robert

Nice review, Tom. You are in excellent company: I don't think I've ever seen a bad review about a Lie-Nielsen tool!
By the way-I noticed a faux pas in your photo that you'll want to correct. Take advice from an old decoy carver: Always store your chisels handle first inside the leather pouch. Otherwise, you'll poke holes through the leather and ruin it.


----------



## naperville

Thank you all for the reply… I truly enjoy using them. These are one of my few guilty pleasures.
Sir Robert, thanks for the tip… not seen in the picture are cover tips provided by LN and with them being socket style chisels; if I put them in handle first, sometimes the handles come out inside the pocket…


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the post these chisels are on my "hopefully" list now


----------



## Karson

Great looking chisels. Thanks for the review.


----------



## croessler

Tom,

It's been a few months since you posted this review; How are they holding up?


----------



## naperville

Chris,
They have been everything I had hoped for. With the exception of one quick honing, they kept their razor sharp edge even afer several projects with jatoba, panga panga and hard maple. Unlike some of the tools that we thought we had to have, that are now sitting on a shelf; these are earning their keep. I know the price tag is a bit steep, but they are high quality and are most likley the last set you'll need to buy.

Tom

Buy the best tools you can afford and you'll only cry once!


----------



## tomakazi

I have these chisels and I can't say enough about them. I was able to buy mine one at a time so it didn't hurt too bad.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review Tom


----------



## azwoodman

Thanks to this review (and a few others…) I have just started my collection of Lie-Neilsen bevel edge socket chisels! I am buying them one by one as I can afford them (aka get my wife to let me spend the money . I just got the first one in the mail today and it is a beauty! Very well balanced and it feels so good in my hands! I can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## Marc5

After reading these reviews couple months ago I final bit the bullet and purchased a set of the LN chisels, replacing an old set of Irwin / Marple chisels I have had for several years. The first thing I noticed was the way they feel in your hand. It seems that they are easier to control; now I may being mentally convincing myself of this due to the cost but I have got to tell you, the edge holding ability of these chisels is amazing. I know I am sharpening these chisels less then half and much my old chisels and for that I feel the cost is justified.

Less sharpening more woodworking, it is a no brainer.


----------



## Noggin253

I love my Lie-Nielsen bench chisel set. I've chopped many dovetails with them. They hold an awesome edge. I strop before each use. I have some marples that are so unbalanced and can't keep and edge very well even after steepening the bevel angle to 30 degrees. I am saving up for the mortise and skew ones now. I highly recommend just buying one if you can't afford the whole set with leather roll. I use 1/4 chisel the most for joinery work. Catch you on down the trail.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce

After reading the reviews…I've decided to hold off…save a few more $$$....and buy the Lie Nielsen set of 5.
The price has substantially gone up…but I'll wait for Woodcrafts' sale…and see if I can get a price break.
Thanks to all my LJ friends for their recommendations.


----------



## roman

I have them, and just love em.


----------

